# Ten Mile Creek Kayak, Swap 24th&25th April.



## TenMileCreekKayaks (May 11, 2008)

If you have not heard already Ten Mile Creek Kayaks is having a boat swap the 24th-25th of April. Bring gear in on the 23rd and pick up after sale on the 25th or anytime on the 26th. The barbecue grill will be running and sodas and condiments will be ready. BYO, food, pets, DVDs, chairs, what ever. Will have some type of contest with prizes, still hoping for enough snow to have a snowman building contest. Any question please call 970-668-9294. 

Off I70, Exit 201 right next to Frisco's kayak park...

Thanks,


TMCK


----------

